
Ask HN: How important is workplace image and perks to you? - hoodoof
How much does it matter to you that your workplace has a pool table, beer in the fridge, free food, motivational posters on the wall, an Xbox games room, pinball machines, a chef, beanbags etc etc?
======
curiouscat321
Not all of those are equal.

* Pool table, Xbox, pinball machines, beanbags: Whatever

* Motivational posters: I don't really care. But, if a company consciously chose not to have posters as a cost-saving measure, run. Again, stuff will be on the walls at any company.

* Beer in the fridge: Again, whatever. You could read a lot into a company's culture depending on their alcohol provisions + alcohol consumption.

* Free food (and a chef): This can be a legitimately useful perk. It saves you time, is more convenient, can be healthier, and grows team unity.

------
pixpop
None of these things is of any importance to me. I would not consider them
when applying for a job.

------
eip
I work at home but if the company gave me a chef that would be rad.

